# Old 536-82241?



## jbakerinc (Oct 19, 2016)

Might buy this old beast off CL. It has the old drift buster top bar. THe guy claims 10 hp. all I can see from the pics is that its 26inch path looks like its missing the air cleaner and cover for that area. 

My trouble is i cant find anything on that specific model. Does anyone have info on the 82241?

Thank You in advance


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The only thing I could find in the entire internet with that model number was a 1.5 year old post here. Not much help.
Link
Regarding engine size, can you see a number like this on the top of the engine?









Edit: Just realized you have not seen it in person. Sorry. If you end up with it please post pics for us to look at. Mine is only an 8/26 and it is indeed a beast.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not familiar with either model number provided. The earlier machine is a friction disc machine. Biggest issue there is the friction disc itself. If it goes bad, check out the ones for Toro, you can find one with the same dimensions but it will take redrilling the mounting holes.


This one on the other hand is a gear drive unit, it has a Tecumseh transmission in it. I prefer these over the friction disc units but that's a personal choice. It's main limitation is the lack of bronze bushings for the auger and axel but even that's solvable. I've posted a thread earlier on how to convert them to roller bearings.


Both combine the auger and drive into a single control, but that can be split at least on the gear drive unit if desired.


The easiest way to tell the difference between them is the gear selector on the handlebar. On the first one you move the shifter to the gear desired then push it forward. On the gear unit, you just move it to the gear.


----------

